# Hornets kicked my butt



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

While working on the yard Tuesday evening, I apparently irritated a hornet nest. Within seconds I found myself getting bit all over. I immediately started rolling in the grass as these things continued to bite me. We counted 31 bites and within minutes I started to feel changes throughout my body. I had what appeared to be a rash all over. My lips started to swell and within 20 minutes the glands under my armpits were the size of 38 DD's. My breathing started to get difficult as I headed to the hospital. As I drove the 3 blocks, I really started to feel ill. When I walked the long hall at the hospital, a police officer came over and asked me if I was OK. The next thing I know was looking up at a paramedic in the back of an ambulance. They rushed me to the main hospital in which I spent the next 8 hours on IV's. 

With all the years in the woods and getting bit by everything, I never had an allergic reaction like that. The doctors told me the next bite could kill me. 

My glands still seem to be swollen, even thought a couple days have passed. The doctors have me on three different meds and I still seem a bit under the weather. 

Has anyone else experienced something like this? How long did it effect you? 

Marc


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

WOW!! THat gives me goose bumps just thinking about it!!

I hope you are alright!!


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I couldnt' resist please forgive me....They didnt bite you they stung you...sorry...had to get it of my chest.. My dad was unlucky enough to get attacked 3 times in 3 years,bad luck runs on his sode when it comes to hornets and bee's.He had to get meds. also but they worked pretty fast on him.You might want to get your doctor to perscribe you a anti-venom kit to keep at home.The bad thing about stings is that one time you might be fine and the next time it could kill you...Good luck.


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Why keep the kit at home? I would think you'd want to keep it with you.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I guess that would be a better idea...lol


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

You came upon a bald faced hornets nest. Them boys are real mean. They will protect thier nest with vengence. I have seen them in shrubs while pruning them.

Just last week I was bordering a bed that had some overhanging vegetation when I came to an abrubt stop 3 ft. from one. This thing was head high with me on the mower. Size of a basketball. Didn't see it the previous week.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

They've been plaquing our campground all season. Even regular spraying is only temporary. Our manager hit a ground nest with the mower and damn near got covered by them.

I had them nest inside my propane compartment, under my steps and the latest invasion was in my furnace. Those clowns made themselves at home inside the squirrel cage and I kept blowing fuses. After careful removal of the unit I also found the queen lodged inside the ignitor.

Glad you're ok, Marc

Nothing but indoor activities from now on. :lol: Something like polishing the headboard :tdo12: and plumbing your workbench


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Your doc. should have prescribed you an EPIPEN that you can shoot yourself in the thigh with once you get stung again.Its a fast acting steroid that will stop the swelling and counteract the venom,My 5 year old boy got stung by a paper wasp 2 weeks ago on the lip,his lip swelled up all the way to his nose,and his neck looked like a buck in full rut,as well as his breathing shallowed.I was cutting the grass at the time and I stuck him in the thigh with his epipen and within a minute or two his breathing returned to normal.(OF COURSE HE WAS SCREAMING AFTER I DID IT :yikes: )This enabled us to get him to a doctor.He has had troubles before with bites thats why we had the epipen already.There only good for one shot then you have to get another one,but you just never now when you will need it.I also carry one with me for asthma attacks,but never had to use it yet.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

As others have said, you've had a serious reaction to a hornet/bee/wasp sting. You would do well to carry an epipen/kit with you at all times during warmer months when these critters are active AND learn how to use it.

You should also tell those who you go afield with that you have had a serious reaction to the sting of these critters and where your epipen/kit is just in case you lose consciousness.


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

The doctor did prescribe the kit. In fact he informed me to make sure I have two on me at all times. As I type this, I still seem a little under the weather. My glands under the armpits are still swollen and I'm wondering how long this will last. He also prescribed a steriod which is suppose to take care of the swelling. It isn't working and I think it's causing me to get sick everytime I eat.

This nest was in a hole in a cinder block wall. I noticed a million of these buggers on the ground just outside the hole. I think the queen was out taking a walk or something. I used a raid spray and it seemed to work. Last night there were still a few flying to the hole, but they would exit it right away. I'm hoping this problem will go away. There are plenty of small holes in this wall and I would hate for them to find another place to nest.

Marc


----------



## Rondevous (Mar 14, 2005)

When attacked...RUN RUN RUN and RUN>>>>>>>>>


Bees in general leave an imprint pheromone on the target, attracting more stinging bees to the target.

Read the epi pen intructions very well and follow them.

Do not inject into buttocks or veins!

Bald faced hornets and yellow jackets are very dangerous because of the shear numbers of them at nest sites.

Run! into a building or shed and even water and submerge.
Then seek medical attention.

Do not try and fend off a swam of stinging bees, they will WIN!

Yikes, I feel your pain.


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

Whit1 said:


> As others have said, you've had a serious reaction to a hornet/bee/wasp sting. You would do well to carry an epipen/kit with you at all times during warmer months when these critters are active AND learn how to use it.
> 
> You should also tell those who you go afield with that you have had a serious reaction to the sting of these critters and where your epipen/kit is just in case you lose consciousness.


Definetly an epipen. I sure hope your doc wrote you a prescription for one. Sorry about your ordeal. Man that must have been scary as hell. My boy who is now 7 going on 8 has to have an epipen. When he was 3 he got stung by a capenter bee in the hand. His hand swelled up to the size of a baseball and he started vomiting. Didn't have breathing problems or anything else, but he is definetly allergic to bee's. Just 2 years later he got stung by a wasp, I immediately got out the epipen injected it into his thigh. We whatched him closely and he never showed any signs of an allergic reaction. Lucky we had the epipen. We always keep one at home and take one with us wherever we go during the warm season, and he also has one at school.


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

I have 6 years experinece in pest control.I also have the perfect way to get rid of them.I can get 99% of all nests the first time.I have a special powder I got while in the business( I bought it,did not steal it) and it works awsome.My prices are alot cheaper than the big businesses.Due to the cost of gas however they have gone up depending on how far I have to drive.I guarentee my work.Call your local pest control business then give me a PM.I will bet I can beat it,depending how far you live from Lansing.Like I say this works great especially on ground nests and on the nests that go into your houses or buildings.The tree nests are a bit trickier but I can get those as well,they are actually my favorite to get rid of....Jacob


----------



## Jr.BowmanMI (Jun 27, 2005)

We get hornets around our pool deck. Buy a Can of Spectrasid pro from home depot and you wont have any ANY bees... Josh


----------



## ReddHead (Feb 17, 2005)

I understand that if you are to get stung and have no EPIPEN then you should try to get your adrenaline up. My mom, who needs to carry an epipen, was told by her doctor that if she is stung and doesn't have the antivenom then she should jump into her swimming pool as a way to shock the body and release the adrenaline. Sounds like you could drown but if you can't make it to the EPIPEN or a phone you're good as done anyway. Maybe reacting quickly by running or something may help. I'm not sure about any of this, I just know that its scary to get stung because you may never have a problem then bam, the next sting could kill ya. Be safe and always wear that thing around your neck.


----------



## huntndaddy (Mar 25, 2005)

Jacob Huffman said:


> I have a special powder


 
I have a special powder too. It is called "Gun Powder" and it works wonders.:lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

huntndaddy said:


> I have a special powder too. It is called "Gun Powder" and it works wonders.:lol:


Sevin works wonder. Safe for humans and deadly on bees and such. Comes in powder form.(or liquid)


----------



## victor mi pro bowhunter (Feb 12, 2001)

got a huge nest of them in the pine tree buy my cabin.was going to take it down but my dad said they eat flys and stuff so left it alone


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

There is a company that makes that powder for the whole country based right in Detroit--which it has been so long I can't recall the name or the stuff.

Anyway that stuff works. Over the counter stuff is not as effective an agent. With your extreme allergy you should call an exterminator for sure. The $100 you spend will save your life. 

In a pinch brake cleaner will turn a flying insect off like a switch, like squirt, count to .001 seconds and dead.


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

any petroleum based substance is deadly to bees. I prefer charcoal fluid 


I dug into a nest of yellow jackets. Them dang stings itched like crazy for about a week! 

Theres supposed to be something you can spray that removes an odor that bees use to find their nest. SO once they leave they can't find the hole again. Can't remember what it is now.


----------

